# Dependencies broken for kf5-kio



## elgrande (Jul 23, 2022)

Hello,

I have the impression the dependencies for kf5-kio are somehow broken on my laptop.
When I 
	
	



```
pkg autroremove
```
 is deletes required dependencies, resulting in errors in 
	
	



```
pkg check -d -a
```
.

Details:

```
root@elawfreebsdo:~ # pkg autoremove
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 9 packages:

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
    docbook: 1.5
    docbook-sgml: 4.5_1
    docbook-xml: 5.0_3
    docbook-xsl: 1.79.1_1,1
    iso8879: 1986_3
    kf5-kdoctools: 5.96.0
    sdocbook-xml: 1.1_2,2
    xmlcatmgr: 2.2_3
    xmlcharent: 0.3_2

Number of packages to be removed: 9

The operation will free 59 MiB.

Proceed with deinstalling packages? [y/N]: y
[1/9] Deinstalling kf5-kdoctools-5.96.0...
[1/9] Deleting files for kf5-kdoctools-5.96.0: 100%
[2/9] Deinstalling docbook-xsl-1.79.1_1,1...
[2/9] Deleting files for docbook-xsl-1.79.1_1,1: 100%
[3/9] Deinstalling docbook-1.5...
[4/9] Deinstalling docbook-sgml-4.5_1...
[4/9] Deleting files for docbook-sgml-4.5_1: 100%
[5/9] Deinstalling docbook-xml-5.0_3...
[5/9] Deleting files for docbook-xml-5.0_3: 100%
[6/9] Deinstalling iso8879-1986_3...
[6/9] Deleting files for iso8879-1986_3: 100%
[7/9] Deinstalling sdocbook-xml-1.1_2,2...
[7/9] Deleting files for sdocbook-xml-1.1_2,2: 100%
[8/9] Deinstalling xmlcharent-0.3_2...
[8/9] Deleting files for xmlcharent-0.3_2: 100%
[9/9] Deinstalling xmlcatmgr-2.2_3...
 + Removing /usr/local/share/sgml/catalog.  It is empty.
 + Removing /usr/local/share/sgml/catalog.ports.  It is empty.
 + Removing /usr/local/share/xml/catalog.  It is empty.
 + Removing /usr/local/share/xml/catalog.ports.  It is empty.
[9/9] Deleting files for xmlcatmgr-2.2_3: 100%
root@elawfreebsdo:~ # pkg check -d -a
Checking all packages: 100%
kf5-kio is missing a required shared library: libKF5DocTools.so.5
root@elawfreebsdo:~ # pkg install -f kf5-kio
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 10 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
    docbook: 1.5
    docbook-sgml: 4.5_1
    docbook-xml: 5.0_3
    docbook-xsl: 1.79.1_1,1
    iso8879: 1986_3
    kf5-kdoctools: 5.96.0
    sdocbook-xml: 1.1_2,2
    xmlcatmgr: 2.2_3
    xmlcharent: 0.3_2

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
    kf5-kio-5.96.0

Number of packages to be installed: 9
Number of packages to be reinstalled: 1

The process will require 59 MiB more space.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/10] Installing xmlcatmgr-2.2_3...
[1/10] Extracting xmlcatmgr-2.2_3: 100%
 + Creating /usr/local/share/sgml/catalog
 + Registering CATALOG catalog.ports (SGML)
 + Creating /usr/local/share/sgml/catalog.ports
 + Creating /usr/local/share/xml/catalog
 + Registering nextCatalog catalog.ports (XML)
 + Creating /usr/local/share/xml/catalog.ports
[2/10] Installing xmlcharent-0.3_2...
[2/10] Extracting xmlcharent-0.3_2: 100%
[3/10] Installing iso8879-1986_3...
[3/10] Extracting iso8879-1986_3: 100%
[4/10] Installing docbook-xml-5.0_3...
[4/10] Extracting docbook-xml-5.0_3: 100%
[5/10] Installing sdocbook-xml-1.1_2,2...
[5/10] Extracting sdocbook-xml-1.1_2,2: 100%
[6/10] Installing docbook-sgml-4.5_1...
[6/10] Extracting docbook-sgml-4.5_1: 100%
[7/10] Installing docbook-1.5...
[8/10] Installing docbook-xsl-1.79.1_1,1...
[8/10] Extracting docbook-xsl-1.79.1_1,1: 100%
[9/10] Installing kf5-kdoctools-5.96.0...
[9/10] Extracting kf5-kdoctools-5.96.0: 100%
[10/10] Reinstalling kf5-kio-5.96.0...
[10/10] Extracting kf5-kio-5.96.0: 100%
Building cache database of MIME types
=====
Message from xmlcatmgr-2.2_3:

--
The following catalogs are installed:

 1) /usr/local/share/sgml/catalog

   The top level catalog for SGML stuff.  It is not changed
   by any ports/packages except textproc/xmlcatmgr.

 2) /usr/local/share/sgml/catalog.ports

   This catalog is for handling SGML stuff installed under
   /usr/local/share/sgml.  It is changed by ports/packages.

 3) /usr/local/share/xml/catalog

   The top level catalog for XML stuff.  It is not changed
   by any ports/packages except textproc/xmlcatmgr.

 4) /usr/local/share/xml/catalog.ports

   This catalog is for handling XML stuff installed under
   /usr/local/share/xml.  It is changed by ports/packages.
=====
Message from iso8879-1986_3:

--
===>   NOTICE:

The iso8879 port currently does not have a maintainer. As a result, it is
more likely to have unresolved issues, not be up-to-date, or even be removed in
the future. To volunteer to maintain this port, please create an issue at:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla

More information about port maintainership is available at:

https://docs.freebsd.org/en/articles/contributing/#ports-contributing
root@elawfreebsdo:~ # pkg autoremove
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 9 packages:

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
    docbook: 1.5
    docbook-sgml: 4.5_1
    docbook-xml: 5.0_3
    docbook-xsl: 1.79.1_1,1
    iso8879: 1986_3
    kf5-kdoctools: 5.96.0
    sdocbook-xml: 1.1_2,2
    xmlcatmgr: 2.2_3
    xmlcharent: 0.3_2

Number of packages to be removed: 9

The operation will free 59 MiB.

Proceed with deinstalling packages? [y/N]
```

Any ideas how I can fix this?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2022)

I don't think it has anything to do with your installation. At quick glance those are mostly build dependencies, which is probably why pkg-autoremove(8) wants to remove them. They're only required when building the port, so they shouldn't be a dependency of the resulting package. What version of pkg(8) do you have?


----------



## elgrande (Jul 26, 2022)

My pkg version is 1.18.3.
The strange thing is, that I do not build the package, but install it via pkg. During installation it pulls dependencies that are removed during `pkg autoremove`.
Then `pkg check -d -a` complains about missing dependencies.

Anyhow not that urgent, I got rid of this dependency on this machine anyhow since the port was not Wayland compatible.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2022)

elgrande said:


> The strange thing is, that I do not build the package, but install it via pkg.


Yes, they shouldn't be pulled in, so something isn't working correctly.


----------

